# Dutch resident, work in Dubai, do I have to pay dutch taxes ?



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

I have a Dutch resident permit , now I got a 3 months project in Dubai, does anybody know that I need to pay tax as in Holland ?.
Thanks before


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Ck your tax law/code to see if there is an amount waived for foreign income, if you surpass the amount then you would have to pay. Best to call your income tax advisor now before you leave with as much details on how much you will be paid, who you will be paid by and where the salary will be deposited. Also ck any short term agreements with your company or sponsoring company if different (subcontract) to see if either will pick up additional costs incurred if salary increases while you are on assignment.


----------

